# New Epson 1430



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Is has been a long run with my epson 1280( i have 2 of them), but i think the print head on both of them is pretty much done,

One i use for Dye sub, and one i use for film output.

So i got the Epson artisan 1430 as a replacement, Still looking for the right CISS for it, as Epson have step up on preventing use of CISS.

For the Epson 1430, can i still use SSC utility tool as for 1280?
If not are there sub or similar program out there ?

thank you
Jason


----------



## bwalton (Feb 11, 2013)

I have had the 1430 for about 3 weeks or so, the 1st couple of weeks I just used it as a printer before I damaged it to the point I could not return it if there was something wrong with it. There was nothing wrong with it worked fine and I just about emptied the regular ink carts playing with it. The CISS arrived about a week ago and so far so good, works fine. I bought the CISS empty and a 6 color set of 120 ml bottles. The guy pre-loaded the CISS system for me so it was a 5 minute setup (take the reg carts out, put the new ones in and route the hoses) no messing with filling it or sucking the dye through the tubes it was all done. I had removed the cartridge door the day before, and broke it as I new I would......... total cost for the CISS and 6/120ml Dye about $220.00

Bill


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Thank you ~


Any one konw what other option are out there for cheaper sub printer ?

I was also reading up about WF 7010.

I haven't been on the forum for a while, and there are so many new printer now a day, 

Can somebody chin in on some of the lower budget printer for sub now a day?

Thank you
Jason


----------



## bwalton (Feb 11, 2013)

I looked at both the 7010 and the 1430 at the time, the 7010 had a better price, but there was something about its handling of 13x19 paper that was an issue and I wanted to be able to handle the larger paper without any problems. If you don't need the 13x19 size there is I am sure models out there that would only print up to 8.5x14 that would be at great price. It depends on what you need to be able to print.

Bill


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

HI thx for the reply again, 

Ya i think for 7010, is no long top feed, is using paper trays on the bottom.

The duplex feature i think only work for letter size paper from what i read somewhere.

I think i will be going with the 1430, since i have some left over 6 color ink still.

But does the old SSC service utility still work with the 1430 ?
or are there alliterative to it ?

Thank again
Jason


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

They a lot guys, 

i got my printer and CISS, and it is working flawlessly.
it prints so much faster thant he stoneage 1280 

are there any 3rd party tool out there that i can use to do head cleaning instead of using the epson one.
It seem to be drawing a lot of ink when using the factory head clean.

SSC utility dont support this model and wont work on it.

If you guys know any please let me know

Thank you
Jason


----------



## fabricioroma (Mar 14, 2011)

someone know if I can change the motherboard of 1400 for the motherboad of 1430?


----------



## stevesati (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi guys & girls, Steve from the UK here, we do a lot of printing on heavy photo paper with 2 epson 1400's "UK" models which we must service reset every month or so, these are getting old and very tired now, near the end of there working life, recently purchased the new 1500w or 1430 which is the ideal replacement for us but the two problems we are having is we us a 1430 bulk ciss on it which seems to always be doing the "cartridge not recognised" every 20 or 30 prints, this is annoying but we can live with that, the main issue is this service reset when the pads need replacing / cleaning, all I can find is a service reset software freely available but you have to purchase a key For each reset! 

So my question is, is there a ciss cartridge arc chip set for the 1500w (1430)

Also does anyone know of a free service reset tool for these 1430's .

I recently came across the ULTIMATE EPSON RESETTER 3.2 but to get it you need to subscribe to some rubbish, has anyone tried this

Thank you and hope for some good reply's ... Later


----------



## stevesati (Apr 27, 2013)

fabricioroma said:


> someone know if I can change the motherboard of 1400 for the motherboad of 1430?


Will be trying to do this ASAP will let you know the outcome


----------



## livedog3030 (Jun 3, 2013)

My 7510 works great. I have it set up with cobra inks bulk ink system and its awesome. Im definitely sure you can get a little higher quality with the 1430 but for me its perfect. Prints high detail and pretty fast. Its an all around printer. Oh and wireless too


----------



## stevesati (Apr 27, 2013)

livedog3030 said:


> My 7510 works great. I have it set up with cobra inks bulk ink system and its awesome. Im definitely sure you can get a little higher quality with the 1430 but for me its perfect. Prints high detail and pretty fast. Its an all around printer. Oh and wireless too


Hi can your 7510 handle heavy photo paper 260g or 300g ?


----------



## stevesati (Apr 27, 2013)

*Hi you can't change out the motherboard with the 1280 (1400) /1430 (1500w) simply because the power button array uses a different ribbon cable, more connection for the LEDS & Wifi etc, what you can do is fit the 1430 mech into a 1400 casing using the 1400 powersupply/motherboard, you need to replace the power button ribbon cable and also the cartridge connection module at the print head. you've got yourself a new 1400 !*


----------

